# Videoplayer mit Kapiteln einbinden...



## die_Jule (7. November 2010)

Hallo erstmal ,

ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Thread. Ansonsten bitte verschieben... Ich suche einen Code um mein Video in eine Webseite einbinden zu können. Bzw. einen Code für einen Player, wo ich die Kapitel einzeln anwählen kann.

Beispiel:






 So konnte ich den Player bereits einbinden, und es funktioniert auch... ich kann auch wenn ich auf den rechten Pfeil klicke, das nächste Kapitel anwählen... jedoch suche ich etwas, wie z.B. hier:

http://www.schauspielervideos.de/video/angela-roy 

wo ich die jeweiligen Kapitel direkt anwählen kann.

Also ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir vielleicht helfen...


----------



## SpiceLab (7. November 2010)

Du bist tatsächlich im falschen Forum gelandet, denn dein zuletzt genanntes Beispiel basiert auf Flash, und die Auszeichnungssprache (X)HTML bietet für dein Vorhaben keine Möglichkeiten.

Würdest du bitte unterhalb deines Beitrags das dreieckige Icon mit dem Ausrufezeichen klicken, um das Team darum zu bitten, deinen Beitrag zu verschieben?


----------

